# I received an email from Mr. Rader...



## stereo.pete (Mar 17, 2013)

My time has finally come up on his list and my custom boning knife has just been forged. Heat treatment shall commence shortly. :spiteful: This will be my first custom knife, and my first knife purchase in at least a year, to say I am excited is a huge understatement.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations! A call or email from Mr. Rader is indeed a reason to rejoice! It is nice to look at these pictures, thanks and continue to enjoy.

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome, Pete!

Looking forward to more details...


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 17, 2013)

oh boy! looks like its gona be a sweet knife! Congrats and I'm looking forward to the next round of photos.


----------



## don (Mar 17, 2013)

Really nice! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 18, 2013)

I seem to always forget that one of his customs would definitely be on my bucket list. Congrats, Pete!


----------



## Reede (Mar 18, 2013)

And it only gets better from that first forged picture(can't say rough-forged, because his after forging are certainly not rough). Of course the anticipation builds, and the eagerness, and then the knife shows up about a week before you expect it. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 18, 2013)

I will post more pics as I receive them and for those wondering, the steel is 52100.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 18, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> I will post more pics as I receive them and for those wondering, the steel is 52100.



I want to know if you've decided upon handle materials...love Rader's handle work!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 19, 2013)

When it comes to handles I have not decided. I too am a huge fan of Mr. Rader's western style handles and was thinking of using a bone material to keep with the theme of the knife. I am not sure yet though but I certainly will update this thread with pictures when I receive them.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see what it looks like Pete. Congrats on getting the call. Interesting that you chose a boning knife for your first custom. I decided that if I get a Rader at some point, I was going to go with a petty and a paring knife, but I am going to get a few custom Gyutos first.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 19, 2013)

I have 8 gyuto's right now so I figured I would get something a bit different.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Damn Pete, Rader for a first custom? Go Big or go Home!
Sweet blade choice I think, gyutos are a dime a dozen 
Congrats, I can't wait to see the final pics.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 19, 2013)

What? Rader Custom Gyutos a dime a dozen? Where? :clown:

I think thats great... I personally go with Gyutos for customs because its my most used knife but in the future I might go for a suji and who knows from there... Maybe a giant scimitar to go out in style in case we get invaded by elephant sized zombies!

All his knives are sublime and the gyutos are fantastic!

Here is my western gyuto:

http://m1311.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/customfan1/IMG_0683.jpg.html


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 20, 2013)

Customfan that is such a teaser pic, how about pictures of the entire knife?


----------



## JMac (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol, got mine in January...


----------



## Reede (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, Rader gyuto teaser pics? 
Here's mine:





Reed


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't start it! 
Sold the gyuto a couple years ago.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 20, 2013)

Salty - That slicer is the shiznits.

What kind of gyutar you got there?


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 20, 2013)

Custom small maker archtop. Henneken, from Finland, now from Germany.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 24, 2013)

any updates on the new knife?
If it were me I would go with one of Rader's curly woods and a dark end cap.
Kind of his signature handle.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 24, 2013)

Mark,

Heat Treatment is complete and now he will begin finishing the blade. The jury is still out on the handle, all of his are works of art, so it is terribly difficult to decide.

-Pete


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 27, 2013)

The handle has been decided upon, hopefully soon I will have pictures of the finished knife.


----------



## JMac (Mar 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 27, 2013)

You and me both!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 27, 2013)

You are 1 lucky sumbeetch!
But you definitely deserve it. I can't wait to see the finished product. 
A Rader is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a teaser picture of what I chose for the handle, it's not finished but it is definitely getting there! irate1::viking:


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Bone?
... For the boner


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 31, 2013)

Fitting, isn't it?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 31, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Fitting, isn't it?



Awesome.

I thought it might be Corian...


----------



## Reede (Mar 31, 2013)

Dunno, but it could be fossilized walrus, washed out in white light.


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 31, 2013)

Reede said:


> Dunno, but it could be fossilized walrus, washed out in white light.



Yep......Walrus Penis is my guess


----------



## Iceman91 (Mar 31, 2013)

Gotta love walrus penis


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 31, 2013)

Ding Ding Ding, Walrus Penis it is!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, Mr. Rader just let me know that she's finished. Pictures will be sent my way tomorrow and I will post them as soon as I receive them!!!!


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 3, 2013)

Well... Pics of a walrus penis boner should put the mods through a good workout. :clown:


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 3, 2013)

oosic is always nice


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Final pictures are here, and the knife is being shipped out to me today!!!


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 3, 2013)

Schhhwwiiinnnggggg!!!!!!!
Nice Boner Pete!


----------



## Rottman (Apr 3, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Ding Ding Ding, Walrus Penis it is!



Did you talk that over with your wife?


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 3, 2013)

No but 7.5" should be plenty for her approval :angel2:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 3, 2013)

I wouldn't change one thing on that knife.

Awesome!


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 3, 2013)

If that knife were president, it would be Baberham Lincoln!

That looks really badass Pete, nicely chosen sir.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice! A boner made from a boner that gives boners!


----------



## statusquo (Apr 3, 2013)

Brilliant knife!


----------



## don (Apr 4, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Customfan (Apr 4, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that one.. Very nice pete... Michael does stunning work! Congratulations..


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 4, 2013)

Great looking knife. Really well done.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a gorgeous knife Pete - congrats.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 4, 2013)

At first I was a little skeptical of the first shot of the bone, but dang, it turns out so nicely.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 6, 2013)

I received the knife yesterday, first impressions are :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 6, 2013)

I want one!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 6, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I want one!



DO IT!!!


----------



## Reede (Apr 6, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I want one!



All ya gotta do is shoot Michael an email. Then start saving money.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 6, 2013)

Reede said:


> All ya gotta do is shoot Michael an email. Then start saving money.



Don't push me, I'll do it!


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 6, 2013)

Reede said:


> All ya gotta do is shoot Michael an email. Then start saving money.



and the way things seem to be going with his popularity, you will have PLENTY of time to save those pennies up


----------



## dough (Apr 6, 2013)

great looking knife... its both nice to see a new radar and a boning knife at that.
the handle looks so comfortable.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 7, 2013)

There's something about butcher style knives that intrigues me so I figured why not? I'm thinking for my next custom with Pierre I may switch from the original planned boning knife to a 12" butcher knife.


----------

